# camber and caster



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I drive a B13.. adn i was wondering if we have the capability to adjust both the camber and the caster?.. or would it even be worth anything to adjust the caster.. keep in mind I do autoX. that is why I am asking

any feedback helps.. thanks in advance


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

No to both on a stock suspension. There is actually a small amount of play of which you can take advantage to minimally adjust camber.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

> *No to both on a stock suspension. There is actually a small amount of play of which you can take advantage to minimally adjust camber*


even with camber plates that allow the necessary adjustment range? there are (for auto-x and road racing alike) advantages to camber and caster changes.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

so I do not have stock suspension....so if we have really no camber adjustment.. then why would stillen sell camber plates for over 300 f*c$ing dollars...the reason why I ask is because.. some buddoes and I have been tossing around the idea of home fabbin some of thses plates.. just wondering if it would really be worth the time and trouble....... on the track...


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

If your going to spend the money, buy the ground control plates. They are the best that I've seen. They alow for both camber and caster adjustments. The other reason I like them is that they mount on top. This gives your more travel in your front struts when the car is lowered. The only way you are going to get much camber is if you run coil overs , so you have a smaller diameter spring. Camber help alot with handeling, nomatter what your doing with the car.


----------

